# how long is icsi take?



## hopewishpray (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi ladies 
As you prob know from my posts my dh works away a week on the ferries then week at home 3times a year he gets 3weeks off but then does 2weeks away if that makes sence!!
My worry is as he had very low count ect and we will need icsi how long does the process take amnd how much will he be needed for appointments during process I'm panicking now! I'm also thinking would private be a better would we have more of a say when treatment begins to work in when he's home I know its expensive so we sould have to save like mad.
I'm just so worried the rfc sent another review appointment when he's away after me ringing and emailing to explain his job and dated he's home! Hopefully he will get off the boat early for this one but can't keep doing it for evey appointment as we will prob need him to try get leave for treatment.
Just unsure of length of process and what to do for the best terrified that this won't happen for us!
Hope xxx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hopewishpray,

My only experience of ICSI is privately through origin, but im sure the process is similar everywhere. My dh only had to attend the initial appts where consents were signed and all investigative tests were done (2 appts in total). I went to all scans myself and as I was injecting myself he didnt need to go to drugs appt. The only time he HAD to go was day of egg collection as this is when he gives sperm sample and you need accompanied. Et, while im sure you would prefer dh to be there, it is not vital. 

The difficulty is, while you can work out your periods and have a rough idea when you will be starting to down reg, at that point the hospital change your cycle to suit them, so until you get your schedule its gonna be a bit difficult to plan.

While you are right in that going private would give you more control as you can say what month suits (if in advance they can accommodate) it would be a shame if you couldnt use your nhs go. 

My tx cycles have all been almost exactly the same with origin. Down reg for up to two weeks max, 12 days on stims, ec two days later and et two or three days later. Once consent forms were signed (month before treatment, but thats just when our review was) dh only had to attend day of et.

Good luck

Katie xx


----------



## hopewishpray (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanku katie 
That really helped to get some idea of the process If you don't mind me asking how much is treatment at origin and would you recommend them?
I'm hoping we will still get our nhs go just panicking if my dh can't make all the appointments his employer should be ok during ec and et as he could try take special leave or swap weeks with someone how many days is it usually between ec and et?
I was jst worried he would have to be their for every appointment and scan and the  rfc letter says partner must attend every appointment!
I understand what you mean about they can change dates but if we could try work in roughly might help!
Going to talk to dr taub at nxt appointment to see what his advise would be I'm so worried though!
Xxx


----------



## hopewishpray (Oct 11, 2010)

Ooo sorry katie just re read ur post and realised you tild me the time betweek ec and et my heads away with worry! Xx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hopewishpray,

The time between ec and et can be anything between two and five days if with origin. Not sure if rfc let embryos go for five so might just he two or three.

My treatment has been around £4500 which included drugs, so pretty steep. origin have been great, but Def take your nhs go if you can.

Not sure why dh has to come to every appt, def not needed for anything other than company or support at scans. At origin partners have to wait in waiting room during these so I told him not to bother as with investigation appts, etc he had taken loads of time off already. 

Im sure itll all work out for you. Easier said than done, but try not to let it worry you. 

Katie xx


----------



## hopewishpray (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks Katie
I'm trying not to worry as very early days and we have only just started on this process just trying to weigh up what will be the best chance for us.
I'm hoping dr traub will say dh doesn't need to be at every appointment but its good to know origins their and a ruff idea of its pricing to keep our options open.
At the moment we have just about saved for one private go so trying to decide whether to wait for nhs go or try private first.
Think we will wait till we talk to dr traub before we decide that though just praying dh gets off the ship for our review in may if he can't I'm going to just go on my own and hope that's ok.
Hope xxx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hope,

Have you had the appt where you and dh sign all the forms and you are told you are on the waiting list? 

Katie xx


----------



## hopewishpray (Oct 11, 2010)

No think that is this appointment we had our first appointment the dh had his sa done we then received his results in the post and this is our review appointment to discuss treatments! He said at our first appointment icsi is our only option as dh has had very low count and a zero count on previous tests done by our gp!
Xxx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

It sounds like this is the one when you both sign to go on the list, so both should be there. Waiting list is around a year pet, so the sooner you get on it the better x 

Katie xx


----------



## hopewishpray (Oct 11, 2010)

Pray pray pray dh gets off the ship for it thanks katie for all your info and advise xxx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

No problem at all hope. Sounds like your in a good position though, having saved enough for a private treatment already. If you dont want to wait for nhs you can have a private go in the meantime (still sign for nhs one though). If private works you could suspend the nhs one til you are ready to go again for baby number two. Be like a buy one get one free! On the other hand if you happy to wait on nhs youve a nice wee nest egg! 

Katie xx


----------



## ababyb (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi hopewishpray, i've been through icsi in rfc, as katie79 says dh only needs to attend to sign the consent forms after that the appointment letters will all state that he must attend but thats not the case i went to all appointments/scans on my own. dh will have to be there on ec day but u'll know by ur schedule when that will be. i agree with katie79 get on both lists as the wait is very long


----------

